# fratty = κολεγιόπαιδο, λελές



## Alexandra (May 12, 2008)

Πώς θα λέγαμε κάτι ανάλογο στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα;

_(adj.)- A word describing the look of a stereotypical fraternity brother. Usually characterized by articles of clothing such as: sunglasses on croakies, Polo shirts, canvas dock shorts/pants, fleece vests, sandals, boat shoes, Wallabees, and khaki pants/shorts. Fratty brands include (but are not limited to) Polo, Lacoste, Vineyard Vines, Brooks Brothers, Rainbow, Reef, Chaco, Mountain Hardwear, The North Face, Eddie Bauer, Timberland, Sperry, Justin, Redwing, Kavu, and Patagonia._


----------



## kapa18 (May 12, 2008)

Φλώρος; (just brainstorming)


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2008)

Not bad, φλώρος.


----------



## peacock (May 12, 2008)

Κολεγιόπαιδο;


----------



## cythere (May 12, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Φλώρος; (just brainstorming)


Και στο πιο αργκό, μπορείς να το κάνεις φλωράντζα.


----------



## paraskevi (May 12, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι ο "φλώρος" έχει υποτιμητική χροιά. "Μαρκάκιας", ίσως; Αν και δεν υπάρχει κ α μ ί α καταχώρηση στο γκουγκλ, έχω ακούσει τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη να χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά για ανθρώπους, που ντύνονται σπορ και φοράνε όλο επώνυμες μάρκες.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρον έχουν και οι εγγραφές στο:
preppy στη Wikipedia
και στο
frat boy στο Urban Dictionary.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2008)

Διαβάζοντας κάτι σχετικοάσχετο, έπεσα πάνω στον «λελέ» και σκέφτηκα να το προσθέσουμε εδώ:
_Είχα συγχυστεί τόσο πολύ με τους λελέδες [των fraternities]..._

ΛΚΝ:
*λελές* ο [lelés] O13 : (οικ.) γόνος πλούσιας οικογένειας, λεπτεπίλεπτος και καλομαθημένος· βουτυρόπαιδο.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2008)

Λάκης, λαλάκης, χλεχλές, τσιχλιμπίχλης, φιρφιρής.


----------



## paraskevi (May 13, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Λάκης, λαλάκης, χλεχλές, τσιχλιμπίχλης, φιρφιρής.



Ζάζουλα, όλα αυτά δεν είναι συνώνυμα του φλώρου; Νομίζω ότι το "λελές" που είπε ο Νίκελ είναι πιο κοντά σ' αυτό που ψάχνει η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## jmanveda (May 18, 2008)

Σήμερα πληροφορήθηκα ότι στη Μάνη υπάρχουν οικογενειακές ομάδες που στην "ντοπιολαλιά" λέγονται «φράτες» -- προφανώς από το ιταλικό "fraternita" (αδελφότητα).

Βλέπω ότι τα προτεινόμενα μέχρι τώρα για το fratty αγνοούν την πρωτεύουσα έννοια της ξεχωριστής ομάδας -- καμία σχέση με το θηλυπρεπές "φλώρος" κ.α.

Εκτός συμφραζομένων κάποιες τέτοιες λέξεις είναι σχεδόν πάντα untranslatable.

Πού άραγε πέφτει το βάρος στο κείμενο; Στο ότι είναι μέλος ομάδος, ή στο ότι κάποιος επαίρεται και θέλει να ξεχωρίζει διά της εμφανίσεώς του, κάνοντας επίδειξη πλούτου-- ένας dandy;


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2008)

jmanveda said:


> Πού άραγε πέφτει το βάρος στο κείμενο; Στο ότι είναι μέλος ομάδος, ή στο ότι κάποιος επαίρεται και θέλει να ξεχωρίζει διά της εμφανίσεώς του, κάνοντας επίδειξη πλούτου-- ένας dandy;



Μάλλον στο δεύτερο, αν και δεν θα τους ονόμαζα dandy. Είναι όπως λέει το Urban Dictionary, οι νεαροί με τα σινιέ, που δεν φοράνε τίποτα αν δεν είναι συγκεκριμένη μάρκα.


----------



## jmanveda (May 18, 2008)

Σίγουρα, το dandy είναι απλώς ένα pointer για να προσδιορίσει ένα image της εποχής του 30.

Και πάλι, δεν επιτρέπουν άραγε τα συμφραζόμενα κάποια περίφραση;

Διαφορετικά, μήπως -- αν είναι τόσο κρίσιμο και πρόκειται για βιβλίο -- κρατάμε το Aγγλικό και βάζουμε σύντομο footnote. Και ‘μαρκάκης’ (που με κάποιον τρόπο ταιριάζει) να μπει, ποιος θα καταλάβει το argot; Ίσως απλώς θα ‘πάει παρακάτω’.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2008)

Όχι, δεν πρόκειται για βιβλίο, είναι υπότιτλος, οπότε η απόδοση πρέπει να είναι σύντομη και να μη βάζει τον τηλεθεατή σε σκέψη.


----------



## jmanveda (May 19, 2008)

OK. Κατάλαβα.


----------

